# Xine и русский в интерфейсе

## mango123

Кто нибудь поборол вот это ?

Надоело уже кубики видеть.

----------

## Ivanich_

Может быть это?

http://www.linux.org.ru/profile/ivanich/view-message.jsp?msgid=2069998

----------

## mango123

 *Ivanich_ wrote:*   

> Может быть это?
> 
> http://www.linux.org.ru/profile/ivanich/view-message.jsp?msgid=2069998

 

Спасибо, вечером дома проверю.

----------

## mango123

 *Quote:*   

> Добавляем в /etc/fonts/local.conf
> 
> ```
>         <match target="pattern">
> 
> ...

 

Нет... это слишком кординальное решение. Все проги стали юзать указанный шрифт.

А надо только у Ксайна

----------

## Nelud

А что если прямо в ebuild вставить замену в сырцах "helvetica" на что-нибудь другое (с помощью sed)? Я не пробовал, но должно получиться.

P.S. Добавил в ebuild в функцию src_compile такую строчку:

```
find ${WORKDIR} -type f -exec sed -i s/helvetica/terminus/g {} ';'
```

Но получил на выходе хоть и не квадратики, но и не terminus, а, по-видимому, fixed. Наверное, у меня fixed - это какой-то стандарнтый шрифт, а terminus по каким-то причинам системе не понравился (хотя в других прогах работает). Кто-нибудь может объяснить, почему я получил fixed, а не terminus?

----------

## mango123

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> А что если прямо в ebuild вставить замену в сырцах "helvetica" на что-нибудь другое (с помощью sed)? Я не пробовал, но должно получиться.
> 
> P.S. Добавил в ebuild в функцию src_compile такую строчку:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Опять заплатка   :Sad: 

А по человечески?

----------

## Nelud

По-человечески - это послать запрос разработчикам xine-ui, чтобы они не вшивали шрифт в код программы, а сделали соответсвующую изменяемую настройку.

----------

## mango123

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> По-человечески - это послать запрос разработчикам xine-ui, чтобы они не вшивали шрифт в код программы, а сделали соответсвующую изменяемую настройку.

 

Хех... печально это. Не маленькие - могли бы и сами понять.

----------

